# 5.56 acres in East Tennessee



## joe&katie (Jun 14, 2010)

Small homestead property in Claiborne county TN, about an hour north of Knoxville. This is a farming area, close to Norris Lake, rural, but close to a couple of small towns.

$49,000.

5.56 acres. Fenced, small pond, large level area for pasture and garden, some woods, young fruit trees

All improvements listed below have been done in the last 5 years. 

Septic system

1,000 gallon cistern collects rainwater from roof of large, open pole barn. 

Pole barn includes hookup for motor home/RV/travel trailer with 30 amp electric, cistern water, and sewer connection to septic system. The building is approximately 40 feet long, and about 24 feet wide.

Workshop and storage: 25x51 foot building containing fully enclosed 48 ft cargo trailer on one side, and 15x51 foot workshop on the other side. 

Workshop features 200 amp electric service fully wired. Full bathroom with large walk-in shower. Kitchen area set up for serious canning, cabinets, counters, extra large sink, running water. On-demand water heater. Roll-down garage door on one end. Concrete floor. Ceiling and walls insulated, and partially finished on the interior. Window A/C and gas heat, 3 ceiling fans.

Equipment that can be included in purchase:
-New gas stove with 5 burners
-refrigerator
-new portable dishwasher
-1950 era Ford 8N tractor with new 4 foot bush hog.
-Poulan riding lawn mower 48 inch cut

We started this from bare land, and thought it would be our retirement homestead. Due to aging faster than expected and health reasons, we just donât have the energy to finish it. We are offering it here first, and have priced it for a quick sale; would like to sell quickly so that we donât have to get involved with a realtor. 

Joe & Katie


----------



## Huntmo1 (Nov 30, 2011)

Do you have an overhead/satellite view of the property that shows the property lines? I'm interested in seeing what the surrounding area looks like and what the shape is. What are the estimated property taxes?

My wife and I are interested in purchasing some land in TN for a future retirement home. We have a lot of family in the Knoxville area and are actually planning on visiting in Jul/Aug. If your property is still available this summer, I would like to take a look at it.

Thanks.





joe&katie said:


> Small homestead property in Claiborne county TN, about an hour north of Knoxville. This is a farming area, close to Norris Lake, rural, but close to a couple of small towns.
> 
> $49,000.
> 
> ...


----------



## joe&katie (Jun 14, 2010)

The property is off Rt 63, about 20 miles from I-75 exit 134. If you google map Historic Speedwell Academy, you will be in the general area.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

I used to live in this area and it is wonderful. I was in Sharps Chapel. I'd buy this in a heartbeat had I the funds. It's my favorite part of the state. The people are warm and friendly, it's beautiful scenery, close enough to town that you can get what you need, good local slaughterhouse, etc.

I hope y'all find a good buyer, that's a very nice set-up. Too bad we couldn't trade - I'm having to let go of my farmette in the NW part of the state  Couldn't find any work over there that would pay the bills. This is a much better area for working folks!

~ST


----------



## joe&katie (Jun 14, 2010)

The 8N died, so we have updated our tractor. It can be had if someone wants the property!


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Is there any kind of house or trailer on this property or just the shop with bathroom and kitchen area? Taxes are? What about jobs? How far are you from a town that has jobs?


----------



## joe&katie (Jun 14, 2010)

starjj said:


> Is there any kind of house or trailer on this property or just the shop with bathroom and kitchen area? Taxes are? What about jobs? How far are you from a town that has jobs?


No house, just the workshop. There is a hookup for electric and sewer by the open pole barn, where the RV is parked in the pictures. RV has been sold. A person could park a trailer there while building a house.

Property taxes around $200 a year - I think the county has kept up with our improvements, as the bare land was only around $20 before we put up any buildings. No income tax on earnings in TN, but investment income is taxed. It costs less than $50 a year for car plates in Claiborne county.

Depends on what kinds of jobs you are looking for. Food service, Wallyworld types of jobs or something more substantial. LaFollette/Jacksboro/Caryville TN 10-15 minutes, and Harrogate TN/Middlesboro KY about 20 minutes. Knoxville less than an hour. Many people have good jobs at Oak Ridge, about an hour.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

TY for the prompt response


What type of fencing and totally fenced and cross fenced?

Neighbors? How close?


----------



## joe&katie (Jun 14, 2010)

starjj said:


> TY for the prompt response
> 
> 
> What type of fencing and totally fenced and cross fenced?
> ...


Partially horse fence, with the rest of the perimeter barbed wire. There is a partial barbed wire fence that used to separate the upper and lower fields, but we removed about 100 or so feet of it where it passed between the buildings. The upper field is larger.

I don't really know what condition the fence is across the back at this point, as I don't go down into the woods. At the time we bought the property, the surveyor said it was totally fenced back there.

edited to add info about neighbors.

In the first picture, you can see a little white house, and a single wide trailer behind/to the side of it. That is across the road. The cows in the second picture are on neighboring property, but the pond is on our side. The third picture shows the house better, and the 2 barns at the bottom of the hill belong to neighbors - one is next to the white house, and one is in the field that the cows are in. there is no house where the cows are, it is just a field. There is a neighbor just over the horizon in the fourth picture, between the electric pole and the building on the right - you can't really see the house, but it is there. The area is really quiet, is it a dirt road that doesn't lead to much of anywhere, with houses scattered along it.

On the back side, the hill goes pretty vertical. there are farms in the valley below, but nobody would ever be up against the property at that angle. On the fourth side, we share a fence with about 5 acres that is a hay field. there is an abandoned house and a large barn at the far end of the field. so there are really only 2 house (and the trailer, which seems to saty vacant) are the only ones in sight.


----------



## joe&katie (Jun 14, 2010)

It has been a while, with no sale, so thought I might add a rough drawing of the layout of the property. We are still interested in selling, but still don't want to involve a realtor.


----------



## joe&katie (Jun 14, 2010)

I have been asked about the equipment and I want to clarify about the equipment I have listed. I will not sell these items separately unless the buyer doesn't want to buy them, and I no longer own the property. They are not included in the $49,900 - that is for the real estate only.


Equipment that can be included in purchase:
-New gas stove with 5 burners
-refrigerator
-new portable dishwasher
-1950 era Ford 8N tractor with new 4 foot bush hog. - replaced by the Ford 2000 tractor. No bush hog right now, we sold it with the 8N.
-Poulan riding lawn mower 48 inch cut - no longer available.


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

is the property on the north or south side of 63 ? An address or google map of it would help .We live not far from there and would like to see the area around it ?


----------



## joe&katie (Jun 14, 2010)

We might have a sale. Don't know yet, and will post if the deal falls through!


----------



## joe&katie (Jun 14, 2010)

joe&katie said:


> We might have a sale. Don't know yet, and will post if the deal falls through!


Well darn it - buyers couldn't get financing, and it turns out they don't have any real money, either. Just asked us to finance it, with a $500 down payment. What is the word I want.... NO!

I also took a few pics while we were canning peaches the other day. Most are from the top of the top field, looking in different directions.


----------



## michael.hickman (Nov 12, 2007)

Hello Neighbor! I'm next door in Hawkins County and can say that you will find no better area for homesteading. We just bought our little farm. Hope you find a good buyer.


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

I'd still like to see it , I'm interested and I don't need financing PM me about when I can look and any extra pictures . I could really use the pasture right now and how is the fencing ? and I'm not far away and could probably look at it this coming weekend or next week .let me know


----------



## joe&katie (Jun 14, 2010)

Grumpy old man said:


> I'd still like to see it , I'm interested and I don't need financing PM me about when I can look and any extra pictures . I could really use the pasture right now and how is the fencing ? and I'm not far away and could probably look at it this coming weekend or next week .let me know


I PM'd you. 

About the fencing. There is full perimeter fence. I don't know what condition it is in the woods out back. We have never tried to 'contain' any animals. There is a lot of growth along the fence, with some honeysuckle, etc., on the fence itself. Very common in our area! It is mostly barbed wire, with a little horse fence in a corner.


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

I pm'd you back ,fence is not a problem mainly looking at grass and water .


----------

